# Building my first computer and questions



## jisrow (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm building my first computer and will there be any problems if I put these parts together?

Rosewill R6A34-BK 0.8mm SECC 120mm Fan ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 

BIOSTAR TFORCE945P LGA 775 Intel 945P ATX Intel Motherboard

Intel Dual-Core E2180 Allendale 2.0GHz 1MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 

EVGA GeForce 8600GT 256MB PCI Express x16 Video Card - 256-P2-N751-TR

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio VARPAK 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Express Interface Sound Card

Western Digital Caviar SE WD400JD 40GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache Serial ATA150 Hard Drive

LITE-ON Black 52X CD-ROM IDE CD-ROM Drive Model LH-52N1P-185

LG Black 16X DVD-ROM 52X CD-ROM IDE DVD-ROM Drive Model GDR-H30NK

Also will I be able to put Windows Vista on it?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The motherboard maynot support the cpu, I ain't sure the bios support page is not very clear on this as either is the cpu support page, if you did not yet purchase the motherboard I would choose another.

If you have already purchased it then give it a whirl to see if it will boot up it won't hurt

If your using the psu that came with that case then I recommend you get something better, have a read here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70/outdated-power-supply-information-and-selection-107466.html

You will be able to use vista


----------



## jisrow (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks! Yes, I haven't purchased anything yet.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Look into Asus, Abit or msi boards


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Gigabyte are good to


----------



## jisrow (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok I selected some new stuff will it work now?

Rosewill R6A34-BK 0.8mm SECC 120mm Fan ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 

BIOSTAR P35D2-A7 LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard

Intel Pentium D 920 Presler 2.8GHz 2 x 2MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 

EVGA GeForce 8600GT 256MB PCI Express x16 Video Card - 256-P2-N751-TR

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio VARPAK 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Express Interface Sound Card

Western Digital Caviar SE WD400JD 40GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache Serial ATA150 Hard Drive

LITE-ON Black 52X CD-ROM IDE CD-ROM Drive Model LH-52N1P-185

LG Black 16X DVD-ROM 52X CD-ROM IDE DVD-ROM Drive Model GDR-H30NK

APEVIA ATX-CW500WP4 ATX 500W Power Supply 115/230 V UL, CSA, TUV, CE

Also can I use latex or rubber gloves to stop static charge?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Another psu to avoid, and just touch the metal of the case.


----------



## jisrow (Oct 24, 2007)

Is it good now?

Rosewill R6A34-BK 0.8mm SECC 120mm Fan ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 

BIOSTAR P35D2-A7 LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard

Intel Pentium D 920 Presler 2.8GHz 2 x 2MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 

EVGA GeForce 8600GT 256MB PCI Express x16 Video Card - 256-P2-N751-TR

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio VARPAK 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Express Interface Sound Card

Western Digital Caviar SE WD400JD 40GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache Serial ATA150 Hard Drive

LITE-ON Black 52X CD-ROM IDE CD-ROM Drive Model LH-52N1P-185

LG Black 16X DVD-ROM 52X CD-ROM IDE DVD-ROM Drive Model GDR-H30NK

MSI TurboStream 460W BTX 460W Power Supply 115/230 V Safety / EMI Approvals: FCC certification

Also can I use latex or rubber gloves to stop static charge?


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd still change the motherboard and power supply:

http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=330582

http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=329705


----------



## jisrow (Oct 24, 2007)

I selected a new PSU and motherboard.

Rosewill R6A34-BK 0.8mm SECC 120mm Fan ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 

Intel BOXD945GNTL LGA 775 Intel 945G ATX Intel Motherboard

Intel Pentium D 920 Presler 2.8GHz 2 x 2MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 

EVGA GeForce 8600GT 256MB PCI Express x16 Video Card - 256-P2-N751-TR

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio VARPAK 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Express Interface Sound Card

Western Digital Caviar SE WD400JD 40GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache Serial ATA150 Hard Drive

LITE-ON Black 52X CD-ROM IDE CD-ROM Drive Model LH-52N1P-185

LG Black 16X DVD-ROM 52X CD-ROM IDE DVD-ROM Drive Model GDR-H30NK

COOLMAX CP-500T EPS12V 500W Power Supply 115/230 V UL, CSA, TUV

Also 2 Questions:
1.Can its OS be Windows Vista?

2.Can I use latex or rubber gloves instead of grounding myself?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Everything on the list is compatible, I have never used the motherboard but it will work.

The psu is not very good, don't skimp here,this is the bare minimum I would use

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002 

The 40gig hdd, do you have this already, if not I would get a bigger one, SATA 3.0Gb/s.

The ram is OK I guess but I would use corsair,crucial,OCZ

You may want to consider a dvd writer



> Can its OS be Windows Vista?


Yes



> 2.Can I use latex or rubber gloves instead of grounding myself?


No need, just don't work on a carpeted floor, tile is best, touch the side of the case before touching a computer part


----------



## jisrow (Oct 24, 2007)

Whats a "40gig hdd"?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The hardrive, sorry about that


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Its an acronym hdd- hard disk drive


----------



## jisrow (Oct 24, 2007)

Oooooohhhhhhh!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

something like this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136075

or this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822135106


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would avoid Intel motherboards as much as possible. Take a look at this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128062

As for the sound card, I was looking at that same card for my computer. Some of the reviews mentioned driver issues although I have found a driver on Creative's web site listed as compatible. I was planning on getting this card probably around the holidays, and if you aren't buying the components until then I can give some feedback on it.


----------

